# Recovered 3 years ago



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

Life is amazing. Looking back, distraction played the biggest role. The mind will want to keep thoughts and convo about dp to the forefront but you have to distract distract distract.

Things that helped:
-ASMR videos on YouTube
-Indulging in your favorite things
-Realizing that every other part of your body still works normally and you can still do "normal" things. Just find a way to do them again without thoughts of dp being associated with them.
-Distract distract distract.
-find unusual things to get into. This will bring in new mindsets, new memories, new focus. Watch foreign videos that will challenge the mind and help you focus.
-if you can, go away from your normal surrounding for a couple days. The mind is associating your everyday location, habits with dp. Break that cycle by giving it new things to do and focus on.
-talk less and less and less and less and less and less about having dp.
-distract distract distract

I will be thinking of more stuff so I can post more on here. We will all get out of this. We can all get out of it. Remember momentum is a big thing when it comes to how much thoughts your mind is running with. Whatever the mind is fed, it rolls with. Less and less talk about dp, then you're almost home free.


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

how long did you have DP for?


----------



## sb87 (Apr 16, 2013)

About 6-7 months. 
Had an episode that lasted 3 days earlier before that long one, but I had an extremely demanding job that had me very busy so it faded quick. (Distract distract distract) The next one was tougher because I had so much free time.


----------

